# Melbourne - short term staying



## Roland T (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi, My child will be going to Melbourne for a short study attachment for about 4 months. I was wondering what is the best way to stay for short term? and how much would rental cost so we could do some budgeting . on the same note I will be going for 2 weeks with my family of three.. and what is the best suggestion to house ourselves? I would appreciate your kind input.


----------

